# Has your EDC "stabilized"?



## MacTech (Aug 21, 2008)

It's funny, I've recently realized that my EDC items (flashlights and blades) have finally stabilized, I'm no longer buying new lights just to have something new, I've concentrated on actually *using* what I have, and I've found that my EDC has become rather predictable, in short, I've finally found what *works* for me.....

my EDC light arsenal has been reduced from an ungodly number of lights that I rotate through randomly whenever the whim strikes me, to two basic lights....

An Aviatrixed SureFire A2 Aviator, and a Novatac 120P, these two lights pretty much cover whatever illumination need I have, I have yet to encounter a situation requiring more than 120 lumens, when I need proper color rendition, the A2 is ready, when I need multiple variable levels of light, the 120P is available

I do have an Arc AAA-P DS on my keyring, and a Fenix E01 in my wallet as emergency backup lights, but have never needed to use them, so for all intents and purposes, they don't really count

and as far as knives go, I've been able to pare down my EDC blades to a Spyderco D4 Wave and a full-size Manix, yes I have other knives available, but the D4 and Manix fit my needs perfectly

I do have a few backups in my laptop bag, just in case, I have a Leatherman Surge, Byrd Wings, and Fenix L1T 2.0 Rebel, of those three, the Surge sees the most use when I'm repairing computers

Do you still change up your EDC gear, or have you achieved "stasis"?


----------



## alanagnostic (Aug 21, 2008)

My EDC items have definitely stabilized. I carry a Ra Twisty and a few Benchmade knives. I don't need anything fancy, I just need a few items that I know will work when the time comes.

It's funny how "naked" I feel if I forget one of my regular items. A while ago I forgot a knife. I realized it within a mile of my house and I really wanted to go back and get it but I was late and decided not to. I kept noticing that it wasn't there all day until I got back home. Three years ago I wasn't carrying a flashlight or a knife and now I feel so unprepared without them.


----------



## Gatsby (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been on a continual quest it seems for the perfect EDC setup, and have tried and discarded a lot of approaches - but after some time I have managed to get a sense of what works, what is used, and what doesn't. A lot of this for me is driven by my work attire which doesn't permit a lot of EDC tools and techniques used by some (belt carry, cargo pants, etc...) so I have a focus on minimal EDC items and flexibility/usability.

These days about 90% of the time in addition to my keyring (Liteflux LF2 and SAK Minichamp) I'll have:

Novatac 85P and sometimes a Jil JCR2IT

Spyderco Native or Kershaw Scallion


----------



## Rossymeister (Aug 21, 2008)

Most Definitely!

Novatac 120P And Surefire E1B For My EDC Lights.

Leatherman Wave For EDC Knife/Tool.

I Have Been Carrying This Same Setup For About 6 Months Now.

Im Not Changing Anytime Soon Either.


----------



## Cuso (Aug 21, 2008)

I have stabilized also. I find myself grabin the 120p all the time, so I got rid of most of my other lights. I also carry a Mule on my jean pocket , nothing beats the full flood for quick area illumination. I'm still in search of the perfect EDC knife , but in the meantime the Boker Trance has faitfully served me well..


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 21, 2008)

I am totally content with my Fenix P3D Q5 and L0D Q4 clipped to my pockets, and an E01 on a lanyard around my neck. Regarding (Spyderco) knives, I primarily rotate between a Dodo, SE Ladybug, and Spin; and a carbon fiber Calypso 3 and SE Cricket. I keep another E01 on my keychain along with a Leatherman Squirt.


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 21, 2008)

i am always stabilized, and always looking to enhance and upgrade


----------



## Bobpuvel (Aug 21, 2008)

My EDC has not stabilized yet but i plan on it happening very soon... I'm not too much of an impulse buyer so I like to REALLY look around before I buy things(definitely lights). I don't usually need lights TOO much in my everyday life but I do use them. I'm planning on buying the Fenix TK11/E01. For me these are the both of best worlds and I'm positive they will do what I need them to do. And then... hopefully I won't need to buy anymore EDC lights for a while.(but we all know that's not true:naughty


----------



## scottaw (Aug 21, 2008)

Definately, I've been on the same setup for a few months now. 120P clipped in my left pocket, Juice S2 in that pocket. Just this week i finally found a battery carrier for 1x123A that i like, so that's being thrown in. And a few months ago i switched to rechargables, but that's it, it works for everything i need.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 21, 2008)

No, not really. The most stable part is the Arc AAA on the keychain where it will stay for old times sake. An E01 is presently in the pocket, but that will eventually change. And, in the colder weather there might be a larger light in my coat. I'm still open for upgrades at any time.

Geoff


----------



## carrot (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep. The only thing I changed is I got a new pair of sunglasses. But it's been "stable" for 9 months now and I think it will stay that way.


----------



## HeadCSO (Aug 21, 2008)

As far as lights are concerned, I don't think I will be buying anything soon. Until 3 weeks ago, I was alternating my EDC between 6 lights. I then got a Nitecore D10 which became my EDC. Last week I got a NDI which is now alternating with the D10, though I think the NDI will be become my EDC.


----------



## James Hamon (Aug 21, 2008)

For lights I'm content with either my TOP lx6ak2 or my Fenix L2D Q5 in my car is a 2d magled for my long running light and a mag solitaire not sure why though.For knives i carry either a Benchmade Griptillian 550 sheepsfoot blade thumb hole or my Kershaw Cyclone both great knives that are affordable use to carry a spyderco endura wave but that was stolen or misplaced?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 21, 2008)

My EDC has stabilized to a large extent. I always have my Task Force on me at all times, and I also keep a large spotlight with me most of the time, like my 15mcp Thor, POB HID, or my rechargeable 3mcp Qbeam.

My other EDC is my Brinkmann Dual Krypton Spotlight, it is very small so I keep it with me most of the time.

The only 2 lights I plan on buying in the next few months to add to my EDC's are the Sunforce 40mcp HID and the Dorcy 220 Lumen rechargeable LED flashlight.


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 21, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> i am always stabilized, and always looking to enhance and upgrade



my gear:
- wallet
- cell phone
- keys + 3ft of paracord + Drake + Atwood Mini Prybaby XL
- Atwood Bermuda Triangle
- Mil-Tac TDP-1 Tactical Defense Pen
- book of matches in a small Ziploc bag (and most times a Bic lighter as well)
- Spyderco Spin
- Emerson HD-7 (outside of work only)
- Fenix E01 (work) or NiteCore Defender Infinity (outside of work)

really like my setup right now. everything is carried on my person in or clipped to pockets or IWB. very minimal and low profile. quiet, no clinking or jangling. carry my big 3 - knife, fire and light. with paracord, pry tool, screwdriver, and bottle opener as support. 2 different blunt impact tools/weapons. both lights have long runtimes, with the Drake as backup.

looking to upgrade the HD-7 to a Wilson Tactical Assisted RRF (or something else fast deploying, with a low ride pocket clip and ~4" or less length when closed), and the E01 to enriques new Mako hopefully (if the runtime is 20+ hours). also looking for something to replace the NDI, with a nice 100+ lm high and longer runtimes, but still in a small package (less than 3.75" x 0.8"). recommendations welcome!


----------



## Illum (Aug 21, 2008)

Its been consistently 
"E2E-BK" == E2D body and tailcap + E2e-BK bezel + EO-E1R + AW17670
"E2L" == L4 body + Z57 + KX2
L0D-CE Q4 [though I never actually uses it


----------



## PseudoFed (Aug 21, 2008)

No. With regard to lights and knives I rotate about 6 in and out. Daily I look like this:

Glock 23 or Glock 19 Under Polo shirt IWB
or
Glock 22 or Glock 17 Under "Shoot me first" vest OWB in Comp-Tac paddle

Always:
Keltec P32 or Bersa Thunder Concealed Carry in left front pocket


E1B or Extreme or KL4 on FB-2 or E2DL on FB-2 clipped in R front pocket
or
Z2 modded with M60 and crenelated bezel in kydex under vest
and
L0D on key chain


If at work--Spyderco Navigator or Co-Pilot or Almite Walker in back pocket
If not at work-Benchmade D2 Griptilian or Mini-Manix in rear pocket AND Spyderco "Street Beat" horizontally on belt at 2:00 if wearing vest

Blackberry 8830 (work)
Blackberry Curve (Personal)

Xikar jet lighter

That about covers it....Um, and no I'm not a mall ninja or paranoid. I'm told I conceal this very well. I am a master class defensive pistol shooter, CHL holder, and 2 is 1 and 1 is none....


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been carrying my L0D Q4 since sometime in the spring and my D10 since whenever they first shipped, with no intention of changing either one. 

Started carrying a Leatherman in '88 and haven't been without one since, although I have worn out a few. Had a Super Leatherman for a few years in the mid 90's, but it's been a Wave since 2000 to present.

For knives I've been carrying the same Benchmade 705 since '99 and also a Presidio 525 since last spring too.

Of course I have also been carrying a P-38 since '74 or so!


----------



## zven (Aug 22, 2008)

Has my EDC stabilized? Yes, but only out of indecision.

It used to be that I carried one knife and one flashlight, and a multitool (among other things, such as keys and my wallet). But that was back in the days when I was just starting to get into knives and flashlights.

As I got more knives and flashlights, it became harder and harder to decide which to carry and use. I'd tend to switch things every week or so, or change depending on how well, for example, a knife would carry in a particular pair of pants.

Well, eventually I came to the point where I couldn't decide between two EDC items, and so in good EDC or flashaholic or whatever spirit you want to call it, I just decided to carry both. And that kept on happening.

Now I carry about five knives and five flashlights everyday. And I would likely carry more, but my pants/belt just won't support any more. Occasionally an item of EDC will change, but only if I know ahead of time that a particular cutting or lighting task will be required, for which I have a specific favored tool.

One of these days I hope to cut my EDC down by a few pounds, hopefully to just two knives and two lights, and maybe get myself into a rotation routine.


----------



## Yoda4561 (Aug 22, 2008)

Aside from rotating the knives yeah, I carry only my surefire C2/M60 now. That will probably be it until a new L4 with 200+ lumens comes out, or a signifigantly brighter M60, like a z bin or something


----------



## karlthev (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, I have stabilized--my EDC stuff that is! Personally I'm as bad (if not worse!) than I've ever been!

Spy 005, Arc LS custom and a Ti Wee for lighting stuff up and a Waiter's Swiss Army and Congress pattern two blade custom knives for doing my cuttin' chores. I will, on rare occasion, switch out a different light when a new toy comes in the mail but only for a short period of time. The EDC lights aren't the ultimate in performance right now noting the constantly changing improvements in technology but, they are the most comfortable for me and meet my needs. 



Karl


----------



## Fallingwater (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep. EDC arsenal well and truly stable, at least for the time being.
What I usually carry is a NDI and a CR2032-modded nichia-GS fauxton; when I know I'll need more light, I carry my SSC-modded L-Mini instead.
This is all I need right now, so I've stopped buying EDC lights. And since my non-EDC needs are already taken care of, this means I've stopped buying flashlights altogether - except for the occasional present.


----------



## divine (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't believe no one carries a Microstream at work! :shrug:


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Aug 22, 2008)

My EDC habits did not stabilize yet. I constantly change between 120P, EX10, Twisty and E2D. With appearance of the RA Clicky hopefully past is that.


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally stabilized, which my wallet appreciates

At work, a SunDrop & LunaSol 20 stay in the right bib pocket, plus a Nautilus hangs around the neck.

After work & on weekends, the Aeon is always in a pocket. Depending on the need, the LunaSol 20 often rides along in a belt holster.

It is nice to have the number down to "only" four


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think my EDC has stabilized for sure(for now that is). These are the items I have been carrying for about 5 or 6 months now....without anything changing.

1. Plantronics Voyager 855 Stereo BT Head Set
2. MOTOKRZR K1
3. Verbatim 4GB Flash Stick
4. NDI 2nd Gen.
5. Fenix LOD Q4 w/Energizer e2 Lithium
6. Milky E1B Transformer
7. Leatherman Juice XE6
8. Sandisk Sansa e280 8gb w/SONY MDR-EX51 Headphones
9. Gerber Fast Draw Spring Assisted, Serrated Edge
10. Zebra Mini Telescoping Pen
11. Keys w/Fenix LOD CE w/AW 10440
12. Watch







Oh yeah....For walks at night, I add my Milky U2by2...


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 23, 2008)

Surefire A2/6P frankencombatlight with Malkoff
Ken Onion Rainbow Leek / Buck/Strider/Tarani Police Knife

One from each category is coming with me when I get up and not returning to the dresser until bed. Sometimes I'll bring both flashlights, but I don't really bother with both knives - I've got a Kershaw National Geographic on my keychain if I need a spare.

Usually it's the Aviator (we'll see when I get a 2-stage tailcap for the 6P) and the BST, if I can clip the knife to a pocket. The silly thing digs into your hip like crazy, so if it's waistband carry, it's the Kershaw.


----------



## crocodilo (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldn't call it stabilization, but rather consolidation. I'm in the process of selling a bunch of lights, knives and multitools that weren't making it into my rotation. Great items by their own right, but I had better in each category. So, now I'm down to fewer items, arranged in sets: when I rotate, I change everything. 

Let's see some examples:

#1 set is my favorites, an S30V Spyder Millie, with a BitZ, a Q5'd Surefire C2, and a Leatherman Charge Ti. EDCing these requires a bag (for the C2 and Charge), and is especially suited when leaving home proximity for some time;

#2 set is simple, but very fast and easy to use, an Endura 4 Wave, a SF L1 Cree and a Vic Soldier. All these are pocket carried, and are good enough for the majority of my days. I guess I would call these my "beaters";

#3 set has some custom/modified pieces, a BM/Emerson CQC7 with a modified blade, a Fenix P1DQ5 with Leef body and a Ben Cardoso custom friction folder. These items ride together in a custom tactical wallet ready to be dropped in a pocket, and trust me, I don't baby these either;

#4 set is still in the mail inbound, and you'll easily guess it's purpose: a carbon fiber S90V Military paired with a Surefire E2DL...


----------



## sappyg (Aug 24, 2008)

i think i'm stable for the moment but, i'm open to better solutions.
as for now i'm kickin' a D10 and see no reason to change. although, a C2 is on the way which will get rotated into EDC but i dought the D10 will be left behind. before the D10 it was a P2D Q5 which now belongs to my wife as her EDC. if that P2D had the knurling the D10 has i may not have switched.
having a drawer full of knives to choose from i settled on the best (and cheapest) of the lot years ago. i carry the vic. officer. on the weekend i may carry a vic recruite. 
like the drawer full of knives i fear that eventually i'll wind up with a drawer full of surefire lights.


----------



## :)> (Aug 24, 2008)

I would have to say that the lights that I carry for EDC have stabilized. I cannot beat the small size and big runtime / output of the Aeon. I also carry an Arc AAA-P or an MJP Extreme III on my keychain (currently the Arc). 

As for other tools, I carry a small, classic Sebenza which I am so thrilled with... even after getting it 8 months ago.

If I am going out of town I will replace the Aeon with a Nautilus for the longer runtime.

Going into the woods is a different story.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 24, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> My EDC has stabilized to a large extent. I always have my Task Force on me at all times, and I also keep a large spotlight with me most of the time, like my 15mcp Thor, POB HID, or my rechargeable 3mcp Qbeam.
> 
> My other EDC is my Brinkmann Dual Krypton Spotlight, it is very small so I keep it with me most of the time.
> 
> The only 2 lights I plan on buying in the next few months to add to my EDC's are the Sunforce 40mcp HID and the Dorcy 220 Lumen rechargeable LED flashlight.



2C TF and two spotlights for EDC? How big are your pockets??


----------



## dulridge (Aug 24, 2008)

Mostly

Usually Orb Raw (Cree) in homemade belt pouch. Can't carry anything with a blade on it at work so don't carry one. Normally outside work a Gerber multitool.

All my keyrings have lights on them - 

Car keys Fenix E01 which replaced Fenix E0.

House keys AWR Nano which replaced Ultrafire 602C and a thing with a compass on one end and a 5mm led on the other.

Work keys Photon ReX which replaced a Fauxton

Other than lights the latest EDC is an iPhone3G
Also carry a Sony Ericsson P990i

In total the work bag weighs 25 kilos (55lb) and usually contains an ROP high (Our storage space has no lights or power)

My work jacket tends to weigh 10kg (22lb) as at work my office is in my pockets.

The phones change, the laptop is recent but the rest has been with me all year.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, it has stabilized and will be tested to the extreme as I roll overseas for the fall/winter. 

Keychain is E01 in olive I just need a long running AAA light, it fits the bill. 

Leatherman Charge Ti holster side pocket light LiteFlux LF2X small, low/high levels and the little AAA Cree light works very well.

Belt holster light NiteCore D10 Run a AA Eneloop and the UI works well to give me the exact light I need. Ramps from 1 lumen to over 100 lumens with the great piston drive. 

Bike lights Fenix L1D and L2D series lights for helmet or handlebar mount. Adjustable output, great runtimes and strobe when needed. 

My wife's Peak keychain light still works great after 4 years along with my red/UV Peaks for my travels. 

My 2004 Leatherman Charge Ti is still great and I use it every day. I have the optional bit kit, bit extender and other tools stuffed into two Charge holsters. Everything from a Channelock 804 (4") adjustable wrench and space pen to go with the flashlight/bit extension in the side pockets. Even threw in a 4" crowbar and Gerber Artifact crowbar multitool thing in the back tray pocket of the holster. 

I am content...


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 24, 2008)

a bit more on EDC

for me, EDC always starts with requirements. EDC is "every day carry" and should consist of items that best prepare you for the situations you encounter, and want to have gear for. this varies by person, environment, location, weather, job, surroundings etc. so again, given your particular situation, what do you want to be prepared for?

from those requirements, you should set up your EDC gear. for me, its minimal, simple, quiet and low profile. then my main 3 - knife fire and light. then some small tools and self-defense items. for knives, i want ones that are fast deploying for heavy work and SD, and fast deploying and "friendly" for small tasks, so i ended up carrying 2 knives. 2 is 1 and 1 is none right?  for lights, i want a tactical one (high + forward clicky) outside of work, and always with long runtimes. plus a backup! i also want my items spread out around my body, so that then can be accessed easily, and not lost if i lose one thing. just speaking to whats on my person, bags excluded.

i see a lot of people who throw everything but the kitchen sink on a big keychain, and thats their EDC. while this may work for some, i suspect they just want to get everything on a checklist (knife, light, multitool, lighter, pen, tweezers, can opener, pry tool, saw, this, that, etc) and thats it, and havent really thought about what they really need and will actually use and how. this set could probably be refined more, and its usefulness increased.

just my 3 cents, as im an EDCer first!


----------



## ampdude (Aug 24, 2008)

I would say it has been stable since about 1999 or so when I started with an E2. Eventually went to an E2E in around 2002 or 2003 and about a year ago I switched to a Vital Gear FB3 with a Lumens Factory EO-E2R. I usually don't EDC non E-series lights because I have backup bulbs and spare batteries in my gloveboxes for E-series, never had to use the spare bulbs before though.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope... Still on the hunt for the following:

-Accepts BOTH RCR123 and CR123 primary for added flexibility.
-No bigger than an E1B, Single cell sized.
-Under $30-35, what good is an EDC if its not cheaply replace-able and you can't feel good about abusing it daily?
-Multi modes, 100-150L high and 10-15L low mode, a couple modes in between would be nice, but are not a must have.
-Water-splash resistant.

The day this light becomes available I will no longer need to hang around CPF


----------



## MWClint (Aug 25, 2008)

It's stabilized for now.

EDC:
peak pacifc xlr p4 CR2 - modified < 0.5 lumens - in coin pocket. (becoming my most used light)
ex10 + victorinox mini (knife, file, scissors, flathead, pick, tweezer) - clipped together and onto belt.
brass matterhorn on keychain
i760 pda phone

in work sack: L2Dq5(what a workhorse!), L0Dq4+hat clip, gerber paraframe, mini tools, spare batts.

in car: 6D nimh lsd10k 3s2p Mag w/P7/d2dim mounted in trunk, lightersocket "spotlight" in dashboard. craftsman automotive toolset.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 25, 2008)

I was stable untill last Friday when i blew some extra paypal cash on a U2.. 

Not sure if i'll EDC it though, my 6PDL does a good enough job.


----------



## Secur1 (Oct 15, 2008)

The Draco and Auto benchmite will most likely never leave my keys(it has been my keyring combo for over a year now)... that's at least untill the Mako comes out, then i might consider swapping my keyring light for it.
Backup light is the Fenix P2D Q5 and i haven't found a contender for it yet as i do appreciate the strobe in case or an emergency.

On my work keys i have a Lumabiner which is pretty handy, combines a key attachment point with a small knife handy enough for most small jobs and a led light, still on it i have already hooked my Fenix E01


----------



## kelmo (Oct 15, 2008)

No.

In the past 3 months I've purchased an Arc6, 2 Arc AAA GSs, an Ion, and a Aeon...


----------



## toolpig1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Interesting thread to read what everyone else totes around. I've become very attached to my Buck "Rush" assisted opener. I must have 40 knives, but this is the one clipped in my pocket everyday. The flashlights vary depending on where, what, and time of day. The Inova XO or one upgraded minimag get out of the house the most often.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 15, 2008)

1.5 years with the SF L1
A week with the G2 + M60LL
Two months and counting with the C3 + M30
And when the T1A Titan comes out, who knows? :naughty:

So, the short answer, I guess, is ... no.


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 15, 2008)

Last light purchase was an M6. Prior to that was for a McLuxIII PD-s which was sometime last year which I found to be the perfect edc for my needs. IIRC, I sold most of my collection after that, those unutilized lights.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm new to this high end flashlight hobby and I'm having too much fun to stabilize 

Always had some sort of blade, a small iPod, a PDA and a USB cable with me though.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 16, 2008)

Great thread !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Hans (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm still buying new gear from time to time. But I find I don't change my EDC anymore. It's the LOD Q4 which I use several times every day, and a HDS B42 in my pack. 

Same with knives: It's been a Victorinox Soldier and a Spyderco UK Penknife for the past two years. Tried carrying a small fixed for a couple of weeks until I realized that I really prefer folders. They're decidedly more sheeple-friendly. 

Cellphones: My old Nokia 6310i and an almost equally old Nokia 9300i which also doubles as my PDA after Palm decided to kill their excellent operating system and move to Windooze.

Hans


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 16, 2008)

Stabilize? I never got the chance to be unstable. Small budget = few EDC items:mecry:. Carrying modded AAA Minimag, Mag solitaire for over a year and task force for many, many months. I once carried a 3x AA LED Minimag, but only till I got the Taskforce “though it rides in my backpack at school. Besides that a cheap fixed blade knife and my Swiss army knife Champ “and 2x spare L92s and one unprotected 18650 battery” Haven’t killed any of them yet, though my new free LED keychain light from Light hound will probably go first, fallowed by the Mag LED, Taskforce “when replaced“, and the AAA Minimag can’t die so I always have that “just better not loss it.


----------



## Dods60 (Oct 16, 2008)

My EDC setup is simple and stable, a Fenix P2D CE and a Victorionox Explorer. 
sometimes I add a G2 to the set up, but this all the EDC I require.


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello,
my edc has stabilised as well:
- front pants pocket: ARC AAA (either turquoise led or DS)
- coat pocket: Peak Pacific (1AAA lithium) and Peak Fujiyama SS (blue leds)

- car keys: Solitaire with led dropin

- if I wear a sweather, instead of a shirt, Fenix L2D in a belt holster

These lights are the most used.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 16, 2008)

The Ultrafire AAA is now retired but I am carrying the other 3 for most of this year.






Am still planning on carrying an Elektrolumens Lucidus XR1 for its 3+ hours runtime if I go out at night more than a short walk home. That is the light in the top right picture.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 16, 2008)

During work: 
SF L1 Cree
Fenix E01
Spyderco UK Penknife
Chrome spacepen
Mini SAK
Plus the usual wallet/keys/notepad/etc.

After hours/weekends:
SF 6P with M60, novatac pocket clip/ leef clicky cap
Fenix E01
Chrome spacepen
Mini SAK
Spyderco Yojimbo or old-skool Benchmade
G26 in a comp-tac holster

I guess it's stabilized as well for me. I used to have a custom designed sebenza but I lost it years ago and haven't had the heart to buy another. :mecry:


----------



## karlthev (Oct 16, 2008)

I THOUGHT mine had stabilized but recently it has changed a bit. Now I have a SPY 005, Ti Wee and a Ti Cub II (Mr Bulk) always with me.


Karl


----------



## manoloco (Oct 16, 2008)

I dont think there will ever exist anything in the universe that can take away our curiosity about everything forever. im glad for that , for now im edcing a nitecore EX10 and a KL1R mod


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I thought it had stabilized... 

But right now I have a CR2 Ion instead of the Novatac; and I've been really enjoying an SAK Alox Cadet as my EDC - small and the extra tools have come in handy given I don't have a lot of tools on my person most of the time other than a light and knife.


----------



## TCW 60 (Oct 16, 2008)

It's stabilized,

at work: NDI, Gerber Tool, Tiablo A9

at home: Vic Farmer Alox, Novatac 120 P/ Nitecore EX 10.


----------



## bullfrog (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm finding it very hard to stabilize my EDC - there are just too many to choose from... Even thought about thinning my herd to make the decision a little easier, but, lets get realistic 

The only consistent EDC is an Arc-aaa GS on my house keys and another Arc-aaa GS on my ID badge/work keys...


----------



## Sable (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine's been pretty stable.

For pocket-size stuff I've been hauling around my Lunasol 27 since I got it - I even sold my AlTiN PD-S (for another rarity, an AlTiN S27-PD).

That said, if I ever have the cash again I might try to buy back that PD-S...


----------



## mcmc (Oct 16, 2008)

My EDC:

- Knife: Full-size Ritter Grip
- Multitool: Leatherman P5 on keychain
- Light: 925ma modded Lunasol27
- 2nd Light: SSC P7 modded Milky L5 with custom firmware (sometimes)
- Backup light: cheapy fauxton and 1AAA light on keychain


My EDC used to be a flood-optimized HDS modded with SSC, but somehow the Lunasol is really growing on me =) the HDS is fantastic though and I may double-carry it when I go out camping.

Not quite an 'EDC' but it's definitely 'available' every day...I usually keep my MillerMods Quad-Cree in my truck or backpack.

Once you stabilize with tools that work for you and you're comfortable with, then you can focus on whatever it was you're supposed to be doing - office work, enjoying the outdoors, etc. Any other purchases are just hobbying, or potential chances to upgrade your solid EDC, but now it's a lot harder to knock out my established EDC =) I look forward to seeing how these TOOLS will look 15 years from now, well-used and well-loved, with lots of stories!!


----------



## 1dash1 (Oct 16, 2008)

If you mean "stabilized" as in not having purchased a new personal light in the last two weeks ... uhmmm, no, not yet. :tinfoil:

If you mean which lights I use on a daily basis, then the answer is definitely "sorta". 
- Day: D10 is by my side every day. No change.
- Night: I just added an HDS 17670 tube and an Inox lanyard ring to my 120P for evening walks. :thumbsup:
- Late night: While I've been alternating between an E01 and GIU inside the house, I'm slowly settling on using the old reliable Gerber. 

.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Oct 17, 2008)

yes for me. 

. Pelican M6 with DX type drop-in
. SF E2L


----------



## fireboltr (Oct 17, 2008)

I would have to pretty much say yes.....

Dual output Surefire E1l in my left front pocket everyday
BRKT micro slither on the key chain...

If I know Im gonna be out playing I usually have a hard time deciding though


----------



## Kabible (Oct 17, 2008)

I carried a JetBeam MkIIx for almost 2 years until replacing it with a Jet I Mk IBS. For me, nothing else matches its versatility. 

It lives next to a Buck Mayo TNT (or a William Henry carbon fiber Lancet if I dress up).


----------



## sims2k (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes it has. Been carrying these items with no planned change in the near future unless the Surefire Optimus and Invictus comes out now for sale.

- Surefire L2
- Surefire C2 Centurion with R2 LED pill
- Leatherman Wave in laptop bag
- Leatherman Micra on keychain
- Sandisk Cruzer titanium 4.0 gb flash drive on keychain
- Blackberry 8330 soon to be replaced with the "Storm"
- plus unnamed defensive items


----------



## Brangdon (Oct 19, 2008)

My light EDC stabilised a couple of years ago. I have a Photon Freedom on my keyring as backup, a loose Orb Raw as my main EDC, and a Surefire U2 to take on walks.

When this got established I more or less dropped out of this forum. What I feel I'm missing is a good AA torch, the but Orb is so small and so bright (around 80 lumens) that for a while it was hard to find an AA that was significantly better. I kept looking at the Fenix lights, but it sounded like their dim wasn't dim enough.

I now have a Nitecore D10 in transit, so we'll see if it changes my EDC when it arrives. I'm concerned it will be too big.


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 19, 2008)

My EDC has been my Surefire KL1-R-S with one cell body and McClicky TC. 

Its been about 2 years daily use. Ive tried Fenix and other similar lights but for work, this has been perfect. 

This rides perfectly in my out of production surefire holster.

I run it off of RCR123 that charge in my work van for GFL's.

Its been dropped, tossed, beaten up and it works like the day I did the mod.

I don't think anyone cares about what phone I carry or any other crap that i put in my pockets on a daily basis so ill just post the light.


----------



## crocodilo (Oct 20, 2008)

I've stopped looking at the "Lights-Sell" section of the Marketplace... so I guess my EDC is stabilizing... for now.

Lately, lightwhise, I've been carrying one of these:
1. C2+M60 plus BitZ
2. 6P+M60L plus EX10
3. E2DL


----------



## paulr (Oct 20, 2008)

My EDC lights have pretty much stabilized: McLux Sundrop clipped inside left pocket, PF La Petite Killer on keys (recent acquisition), along with a white-led and a red-led Photon II that have been there for a while. There is also a Spyderco Jester (matches one of the Photons) on the keys.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 20, 2008)

It is usually one of these 3:














Light is a HDS EDC with a new Seoul

Folders are always Spydercos

Sverre


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 20, 2008)

zven said:


> Now I carry about five knives and five flashlights everyday. And I would likely carry more, but my pants/belt just won't support any more.


 
I would love to see a pic of you wearing your belt with all your stuff attached to it  I actually thought once that getting one of those army webbing belts would be great for EDC-ing stuff.

As I'm in a more corporate line, having lights on my belt would not go too well with the 'image', don't really like it but gotta fit in, and apparently, Gerber Suspension, Jetbeam Jet III Pro ST on my belt wouldnt really make me the sharp business dresser if you know what i mean.

So, the right front pocket has my trusty Jet I Mk IIx, the left front pocket has my keys and Fenix E01, my office ID card on a neck lanyard has a DX fauxton on it and the Jet III Pro ST and Gerber suspension are in my soft Samsonite briefcase. That's about it for my EDC, carrying a knife in Singapore may well get you arrested.

May get a CR123 light but still mulling over the various choices, contemplating the PD20 which looks to be a nice light, but can't really justify it for now.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 20, 2008)

This is what a carry at work every day.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 21, 2008)

Added the Room Sweeper for work. Have a few other items my pockets, in my bag, in my car, in my.... but for the most part, my work EDC is pretty "stable".


----------

